# My key broke off inside the trunk lock. Anybody have an idea?



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

I somehow broke the car key inside the lock in the trunk. I took it out, but still can't get to the inside. Anybody have an idea about what to do please let me know.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what year is your car? doesnt it have a trunk handle on the drivers side? do the rear seats fold down? if you can get in thru the rear seat, you can open the lock with a screwdriver. otherwise, call a locksmith.


----------

